# javafx import in NetBeans



## Laren (22. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Ich bräuchte in NetBeans 7.0 die Klasse javaFx. 
Ich bekomme aber beim import immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Klasse nicht gefunden werden kann.
Nun habe ich schon die "Javafx sdk" installiert und per Extra/Plugins versucht Eclipse anzupassen, aber im Reiter Verfügbare Plugins, steht nichts von JavaFx.
Was kann man da tun?

Grüße


----------



## theCoon (13. Dez 2011)

hi,

brauchst du in netbeans das javafx oder in eclipse?

in netbeans jedenfalls kannst du dein sdk unter tools->java platform->add platform hinzufügen.

in eclipse weiß ich das leider nicht.

gruß


----------



## nocturne (14. Dez 2011)

Netbeans7 unterstützt afaik kein javafx. 
Besser du nimmst NB69


----------

